
Erlang's Mnesia no longer has 2GB storage limit - iamwil
http://weblambdazero.blogspot.com/2008/09/sky-is-limit.html
======
iamelgringo
I think that Mnesia is one of the most compelling reasons to look at Erlang.
Having a distributed, in memory database is really cool, and has the potential
to solving a lot of scaling problems.

------
davidw
Short version: they swap out the DETS back end for something called "Tokyo
Cabinet".

Can anyone more knowledgeable about the details that that entails comment? How
does it affect performance? "Distributability"? How solid is it?

------
bilbo0s
Halleluja!

Now things will really get cracking!

